# Delta 16 inch scroll saw missing tension release lever



## JakeWeil (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently purchased a delta 16 inch scroll saw model ss305ls second hand. I used the saw a couple times and a blade broke. During the blade replacement process I noticed for the the first time that the tension release lever is missing. The tension release lever tightens the blade. Without the lever the blade will not tighten, and the scroll saw is rendered useless. I've looked online on deltas website and parts supplier and the release lever is back ordered. It's not one part it looks like it consists of 4 parts. There is no expected date of delivery for the 4 parts it appears they are not being restocked regularly. The parts are 47, 46, 45, and 44. Here is the link http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/bigimg.cgi/delta/ss350ls_type_1 for the parts diagram. The parts are in tension lever, spring, special washer, and shaft.http://servicenet.deltamachinery.com/Products/Detail?productNumber=SS350LS. I am wondering if anyone has any suggestions for figuring out a way to rig up the machine to tighten the blade without the tension release lever. My other line of thinking is if the parts are no longer being manufactured by delta how difficult would it be to buy several similar parts from other manufactures? The washer and spring seem like they should be easy to find. I'm not sure about the shaft or tension lever. The 4 piece assembly attaches to the machine by screwing onto a bolt so I'm guessing the shaft is a piece that can screw into both the bolt on the machine and the pressure release lever? The washer is a "special" washer so I'm not sure what the differentiation is? When the tension lever is working it flips down and tightens the blade. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Is that the saw that is a clone of the dewalt? if it is, you might have luck finding those.


----------



## Muddquez (Dec 25, 2012)

I have two delta scroll saws that were purchased used that were missing the same part. The tension lever is really all you need for it work. I ordered a couple of those and purchased a #10-32 Socket cap screw from Lowes to use while the tension lever came in. That and a tube of powered graphite to use at the bottom of the screw is all you need.

Mario..


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This could be made easily in your shop without any "special" tools.

Is part #42 still there? If so, then #44 looks to be just a small rod with a threaded hole in it, held into part #42 with 2 "Jesus clips". .
.

#45 and #46 could be just a small spring and a washer (off the shelf type items)
.

The lever #47 is not much more than a threaded rod with a handle of sorts attached.

For #44 you could use a piece of all-thread (threaded rod), drill a small hole in it and run the handle rod (#47) thru it and double nut it into place.


----------

